# Someone "tried" to walk into my house!



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Emphasize lies on *tried*! 

I was in the bathroom when I hear the Kitchen Door opening. I had MaDeuce and Yukon in the house and someone had to physically open the door because it's not a door that opens lightly. 

Anyhow, I hear the door opening, MaDeuce and Yukon went ballistic. Both were with me. MaDeuce in front of the Bathroom and Yukon in the tub as always. Both go ballistic running for the door and whoever or whatever it was, got chased right out of the door. 

By the time I got into the Driveway no one was in sight.... and both dogs were all huffed and puffed up. 

Love my dogs, but that was unreal. I'm hoping we are not scouted and that it was just some kids playing games... 

Still a little shaken up...


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Very scary! Good thing the dogs are willing to protect their turf.


----------



## Dextersmom (Mar 11, 2013)

That is so scary! Thank goodness for your awesome, alert, protective dogs! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

*Call the cops*

That was scary! :shocked: I would call the cops to report it, just in case there is a rash of this stuff going on in your area. Good job pups!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

The Malinois certainly won't make any compromises which is good to know. Whew.


----------



## jbird720 (Mar 16, 2013)

And that is why I'm getting a GSD!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Cheyanna said:


> That was scary! :shocked: I would call the cops to report it, just in case there is a rash of this stuff going on in your area. Good job pups!


Did call the Cops. First they said they'd send someone out to take my statement but then they just called and calmed me down and to ask a couple of question, to lock all my doors and to call them if something suspicious was going on.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> Did call the Cops. First they said they'd send someone out to take my statement but then they just called and calmed me down and to ask a couple of question, to lock all my doors and to call them if something *suspicious was going on*.


Seriously? I'm thinking someone trying to come into my door is suspicious enough!!!!

Sadly, they tried your house. Next house may not be as lucky. You'd think they'd at least send a car into the area. 

I'm very happy you had your pups there. Hopefully the turd(s) who tried to come in will think twice before trying to enter into another home.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Yes, glad your pups were inside! Someone had evidently tried to kick in our door once while we were gone. Cody and Clipper were inside loose. I never knew until I went to bring in groceries and push the door shut with my foot and the door bounced back. The frame was split at the bottom! I'm sure they put up quite a ruckeus and scared them off! We even have beware of dog signs up! If only dogs could talk!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow that would totally freak me out!  That's the main reason I have dogs, early alert so I know what's going on

I can't believe the cops wouldn't do anything more, like offer to drive by once or twice  How hard would it be seriously


----------



## Moshamoon (Jan 10, 2013)

Very scarey. I had someone steal a laptop and $50.00 from my purse when my husband was in the basement, and I was on the second floor one evening. This was when we had no dogs for the first time in 25 years. Found out the next morning, and it freaked me out. We once again have a dog. I also got the brush off from the police.

Good thing you had your pups, and you are ok!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

THAT is just one of many reasons I want another GSD that will alert and protect. Shasta doesnt alert or protect and after someone breaking into the house one night Geramy was gone at training... nope. Thrilled to bits Zena was there and went after the guy. That's freaking scary.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My dogs just scent someone and alert bark(Kacie first!) Though we do have people coming and going often at our house because my kids have friends over....but if the dogs have never met them, there is a protocol we have for introductions. My parrots also alert with certain vocals when someone is at the front of the house.
Anyone who tries to enter that my dogs don't know will probably have to change their clothes....and my dogs are not crated so would have access to the intruder. 
Mrs. K, that is scary stuff, especially during the day. We've had some people going into homes when people are at work, they pick the houses with no vehicles present. 
Too bad you couldn't have gotten sight of who it was.


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

OMGoodness! The same thing happened to my MIL last week! She has a mini schnauzer and a mini dachshund, and their barks alerted her that someone was at the door. By the time she got to her back door, the man trying to break in had one arm through the glass of the porch and was trying to reach in to unlock the door. Luckily her movement caught his attention and he ran off. 
She called the police and they said there had been a string of break ins in her neighborhood, and they came out, she gave them a discription of the man as best she could. 
If it hadn't been for her dogs, there's no telling what would have happened. 

So very glad your dogs were inside to alert you as well!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> My dogs just scent someone and alert bark(Kacie first!) Though we do have people coming and going often at our house because my kids have friends over....but if the dogs have never met them, there is a protocol we have for introductions. My parrots also alert with certain vocals when someone is at the front of the house.
> Anyone who tries to enter that my dogs don't know will probably have to change their clothes....and my dogs are not crated so would have access to the intruder.
> Mrs. K, that is scary stuff, especially during the day. We've had some people going into homes when people are at work, they pick the houses with no vehicles present.
> Too bad you couldn't have gotten sight of who it was.



It gets even weirder. Someone has opened our Garage Door while I was at the Council Meeting. A client texted me and then my husband came home to the garage door being wide open. 

So we called the police and this time someone came out. Nothing was taken again so I'm starting to think that it isn't about our belongings but possibly about the dogs. Remember the guy who called me names at the Car Wash? Hes got the license plate number and probably a picture about my business sign too and it is super easy to find us that way... :help:


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

That is scary. Before I had dogs a naked man came in my house once. He didn't do anything except stand in front of me, say hi and walk away. It was just so odd I thought perhaps my husband was playing some kind of prank and got somebody to do that, but when I asked him he rushed to get the gun to check out the property. It kind of freaked me out. I doubt they would make it in the house now with the three dogs.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'd be installing a video camera Mrs. K...especially with what has been going on recently.
trcy, that is hilariously sick! I think I'd be discriminating and verbally judging that guys anatomy if he walked into my house...but it would give me nightmares for a long time for sure!


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

protect yr dogs, they are so easy to kill for an organised bad guy that has it in for you - the whole protection dog thing has severe limitations and is best against dumb opportunists and not much more imo. 

security cameras an option???, the expense will add value to your home anyway.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would be calling a security company first thing tomorrow morning. That is pretty scary.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

x11 said:


> protect yr dogs, they are so easy to kill for an organised bad guy that has it in for you - the whole protection dog thing has severe limitations and is best against dumb opportunists and not much more imo.
> 
> security cameras an option???, the expense will add value to your home anyway.


We have security cameras now surrounding the house. The dogs alert us...I don't expect them to do much more. Once alerted we can take care of it.


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

great for you but this is about Mrs K??


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

x11 said:


> great for you but this is about Mrs K??


I recommend getting security cameras. With the recording you can easily see anything that happens and if it is serious there is something to show the police.


----------



## Rallhaus (May 17, 2011)

Lock and Load........
Go to the shooting range and practice, take lessons, and be prepared.
Make sure your dogs' rabies shots, and the rest are up to date......if they do get a bite, they won't have to go thru quarentine.
I'd rather shoot an intruder than leave it up to my dogs to stop him (or her). The paperwork is easier and if he's dead, he cannot take you to court for having dangerous dogs.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I agree. A handgun is never out of reach in my house.


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

establishing intent and capability of the invader/tresspasser which might involve displaying yr lack of it as capability would be relative may be worth thinking about as well, wildlife cameras might tide you over until a proper video system can be installed and there are a range of remote/external alarms and triggers that can be installed. routine and patterned lifestyle is yr enemy here.

does that make any sense?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Rallhaus said:


> Lock and Load........
> Go to the shooting range and practice, take lessons, and be prepared.
> Make sure your dogs' rabies shots, and the rest are up to date......if they do get a bite, they won't have to go thru quarentine.
> I'd rather shoot an intruder than leave it up to my dogs to stop him (or her). The paperwork is easier and if he's dead, he cannot take you to court for having dangerous dogs.


Here, they still have to go through quarantine even if they are up to date. 

Getting a handgun in NY is merely impossible. If at all, I'd probably have to get a hunting rifle. I will check with AbbyK9 (if you remember her), she is a good personal friend and a weapon expert, she can help me find the perfect gun.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Gotta love having good dogs! I know I have been "checked out" in this neighborhood more than once... one night 2 guys came to the door and knocked. I'm pretty sure if I had not answered immediatly with Axel by my side, (after he made ALOT of noise) they would have tried something stupid  I struck up a conversation, it was weird... but they left knowing how many people I know in the area going way back, and my dog would eat them as a snack if they broke in... (Nala would lick them to death... but hey, appearances...2 GSDs... ROFL!) And I have a Vivent security system, so if anyone did break in, the police would be called even if I wasn't home... pretty secure in my little getto dwelling  Oh yeah... shotgun in the bedroom for "in the mean-time..." I hate getting woke up!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

did i miss something...you don't keep your doors (house and garage) locked? maybe get a shotgun. can't depend on the dogs, gotta protect them too.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

katieliz said:


> did i miss something...you don't keep your doors (house and garage) locked? maybe get a shotgun. can't depend on the dogs, gotta protect them too.


Generally I do, but not when I'm getting ready to load the car.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

That is so scary  we live in a bad neighborhood I worry about this all the time. I have a beware of dog sign in my window and all my neighbors know I have a big dog, and he does the same thing if someone just walks in. He charges and barks and thankfully so far its only been friends who've done it. He always skids to a stop and greets them happily once he recognizes them.

At my old apartment someone broke in while I was taking a shower, I thought it was my friend who had just left so I said "forget something?" they didn't say anything just walked out and a minute later my cousin walks in and says who was that? I said well if you don't know who they are they shouldn't have been in here we eventually found out it was the people in the apartment next door they broke in several more times while we lived there. We moved and now keep a gun in the house on top of my big GSD and my new pit bull puppy  They alert us and then we can do the rest. But I think Eko looks scary enough to stop the average burglar from trying.


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

Good dogs!!! Steak dinner tonite. They may have saved you from something very unpleasant. Betcha whoever it was won't come back. He's probably thanking his lucky stars he got out without loosing any blood. The police say when criminals find a house with dogs or alarms, they will bypass it in favor of an easier house.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

That is why this is so weird. The whole neighborhood knows that we have dogs in the house. We are known as the crazy Shepherd people. 

We did file a report with the police and two officers came out. One officer was in love with Nala and Yukon while the other Officer took our Statement.

I also told them about the incident at the Car Wash and what happened there and I was like, don't get me wrong, I've got a Foster in the house so I'm involved with Rescue but there are some crazy nuts out there and he fully agreed on that. 

I just really hope this is not related because right now I feel unsafe in leaving any dog in the house, by themselves, since nothing was taken at all.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Yikes! That's really scary! Glad everyone is safe and the dogs were there.

This right here is the reason I've got a loaded weapon in my home, and I always have the dogs out. My dogs make a LOT of noise when someone/something in on their property.... and between that, the dead bolt, door handle lock, and alarm system.... they would have to not only be desperate, but extremely stupid.

My fear at this point would be the fact that they may be watching the house. If they don't hit it now, they may later and more prepared.... or your neighbors may be in danger. Luckily for you, they will want the easiest target... and a home where 2 dogs just chased them out aggressively... probably not the easiest.

I'd say get a good gun... get comfortable shooting it.... and keep that close by when you're alone in the house. Between the dogs and that, you'll be very safe.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Lucky for them Nala wasn't out.


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

Mrs.K said:


> That is why this is so weird. The whole neighborhood knows that we have dogs in the house. We are known as the crazy Shepherd people.
> 
> We did file a report with the police and two officers came out. One officer was in love with Nala and Yukon while the other Officer took our Statement.
> 
> ...


Wait. I missed something. What happened at the car wash?


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

glad youre ok and that didnt happen. its a crazy world me live in. fortunatly we have instruments for protection


----------



## GSD mum (Feb 22, 2003)

Good dogs!!

Had the same thing happen to m family several years back.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

As it turns out, another Army Wives house was broken in and her intact Beagle was taken, two days after I posted what happened to us. Also posted it in the German group. 

More than warning everyone to look out for their dogs, you can't do. Mine will certainly not stay home alone for a while.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> As it turns out, another Army Wives house was broken in and her intact Beagle was taken, two days after I posted what happened to us. Also posted it in the German group.
> 
> More than warning everyone to look out for their dogs, you can't do. Mine will certainly not stay home alone for a while.


 
I don't think anyone will be breaking into your house again anyway! Being charged by two snarling clearly unhappy large dogs.... the beagle was easy. Offer food and he's good to go with whoever. I'm sorry their dog was taken though. Really don't understand nonsense like that.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Yikes, I've only posted in the Chat Room and haven't read the rest of the forum in a while. I miss everything when I'm gone. I hope you keep safe and post security cameras. Are you allowed to have a security alarm as well? I was thinking heavily about those systems that alert the company and they call you right away, what about something like that?


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Old thread but gotta disagree with x11.
Dog are probably the most effective deterent to break ins and robbery. Most criminals are not looking for fights they are looking for victims. Dogs make noise, they are scary and as for simply shooting them that will alert the neighbors and I dont know about you but shooting a fast moving target thats coming at you at a good clip and moving up and down while your adrenaline is pumping is not easy. Especially for criminals that generally have poor weapons handling skill.

Its the same argument people use against having weapons for protection.."oh the criminals will just get bigger guns!!"
Absolute nonsense, in the face of a determined defender 99% of criminals run. They are not interested in engaging in a gun battle or assuming any significant degree of personal risk.
When interviewed numerous former burglers have admitted that a large barking dog was a major deterrent to them.
Not to mention the numerous stories on here of member's dogs protecting their properties and person.


----------



## Dextersmom (Mar 11, 2013)

Sadly over here, criminals are going as far as scoping out a house for days, learning the routine of the owners and watching for deterrents such as alarms and dogs. A lot of dogs are getting poisoned, and shortly after a break-in will happen. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

